# Minichamps vs Spark 1:43 Toro Rosso Max Verstappen



## gvminiz (Oct 20, 2012)

Comparing Minichamps to Spark Models in detail:

http://www.maxstatistics.com/minichamps-vs-spark-models-toro-rosso-str10-143-max-verstappen/


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

interesting comparo, but this belongs in the diecast category


----------

